# When do you knit?



## 124509 (Nov 19, 2014)

I knit mostly in the evening, while watching the news, etc. But, I quickly get tired and therefore I don't get much done. I would rather just get up in the morning and knit then, when I'm most alert and rested. But, it is so ingrained in me to get my "chores" done first that I can't knit/sew much during the day. What is your favorite knitting time?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

most times in the evening to wind down. But if its something I just have to do or want to do I'll do some knitting during the early part of the day. And since I have learned to use a knitting machine I split the day between hand knitting and the machine knitting. Somewhere in there I do a promise house cleaning. Spring is coming so the promise I will keep soon.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Whenever I can!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

My hubby stays up late and sleeps late, so I get up, and check out KP and knit for an hour or two in the morning. Then in the evening, after we've had dinner, we watch TV together and I knit some more.

If the weather is bad or I don't have anything pressing that needs done (housework doesn't count unless company is expected), I may knit or spin in the afternoon too)


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Never in the morning, mostly afternoons and a little in the evening while watching TV.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mostly when dear hubby takes his afternoon nap. Especially when I need to pay attention to the pattern.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I knit mostly while he is at work, because once he is home he won't let me concentrate.


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

Was glad to read your msg about your time for knitting and that you are in Winfield. My husband comes from that area. Went to school at Dexter, Cambridge, Burden etc. I went to Southwestern but did not graduate there. Lived in a girl's dorm that was on the Campus then but I think it has been removed by now. I didn't meet Linc at SW but visited the family there many times and loved the Flint Hills and the history of it. His Grandfather was Sheriff for many years in Cowley County. He passed away in '04. I am living in Assistant Living Center near K.S. Hope life is treating you well and may you have a happy 2015 and many more.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I knit mostly in the afternoon into the evening. I don't get up early, so by the time my day gets going it's already early afternoon. I sometimes try to get chores done first (if they are errands that require going out) but if its an in the house chore, I have the 'why do today what you can put off until tomorrow' attitude so I can just get right to my knitting! I usually stop by 9 PM if I am knitting that late because I like to have time to read/pay attention to a tv show/be on the computer a little.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

bmac said:


> I knit mostly in the evening, while watching the news, etc. But, I quickly get tired and therefore I don't get much done. I would rather just get up in the morning and knit then, when I'm most alert and rested. But, it is so ingrained in me to get my "chores" done first that I can't knit/sew much during the day. What is your favorite knitting time?


I knit in the morning. After working for so many years, it is my earned time .


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

interesting comments!1 thanks for posting-to each of you!!Being single...makes for a totally different life....


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit anytime I feel the itch. My phiosophy about chores and such was set long ago when our kids came along. The dust bunnies will always be there, so do the fun stuff first. My daily "chores" get done daily so there's no need to fret over them.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I knit anytime, anywhere. I always have a project with me (hat or socks) that I can pull out of my bag, even if just for a few minutes while waiting in line, stuck in traffic, waiting to pick up kids from school, taking breaks from work, etc. I can't watch TV without knitting - it just doesn't feel right!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I usually knit in the evening while watching TV. If I need to frog something, I do that in the morning because for some reason I can make balls of yarn better in the morning.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

bmac said:


> I knit mostly in the evening, while watching the news, etc. But, I quickly get tired and therefore I don't get much done. I would rather just get up in the morning and knit then, when I'm most alert and rested. But, it is so ingrained in me to get my "chores" done first that I can't knit/sew much during the day. What is your favorite knitting time?


I seem to require a couple of cups of coffee in the morning before I'm fit to knit. Morning knitting is when I make mistakes! I guess I need to wait until my sleepy brain wakes up.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Any time I can get a bit of time but mostly in the afternoons while Gus is doing his crossword puzzles or while we watch TV.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

In the evening when I get home from work. Weekends are wonderful - I can knit in the afternoons then too!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Usually in the morning. We have a sunny family room and the light is great early in the day. But I have also been known to knit almost any time or place., I knit in movie theaters, on airplanes, at the beach. Depends on the project. But definitely the morning is my quiet me time to knit and check KP


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I knit anytime I have a chance now. I am disabled and not able to do much. My husband, poor thing, does most everything around the house and works. Our son should be helping more but he doesn't and I can't take the stress. So I knit and crochet to relieve the stress.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

In the evening while watching TV and I get even more done while my husband is watching things I don't watch.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

bmac said:


> I knit mostly in the evening, while watching the news, etc. But, I quickly get tired and therefore I don't get much done. I would rather just get up in the morning and knit then, when I'm most alert and rested. But, it is so ingrained in me to get my "chores" done first that I can't knit/sew much during the day. What is your favorite knitting time?


I knit or do other crafts pretty much anytime I want.

How much time do you spend on your chores every day? I have it on very good authority (mine) that housework is bad for you. And it's not like it isn't going to be there the next day. I say cut back on the housework. Apart from cooking and dishes which have to be done every day, one day a week vacuuming, dusting and mopping is enough for any house. You don't want to wear it out after all. There shouuld be loads of time for knitting.

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

mmmm when I sit I knit


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

....when am I not knitting? Like so manuy of us, when I have even a few minutes of free time, I pick up a project and knit away. I choose those times that I am sure of having a few hours free to knit the complicated projects so I don't lose my place.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crispie said:


> ....when am I _not_ knitting? Like so many of us, when I have even a few minutes of free time, I pick up a project and knit away. I choose those times that I am sure of having a few hours free to knit the complicated projects so I don't lose my place.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

On the bus on the way to work, at lunch, bus home, while chatting to DH while he watches tv, pretty much anytime I can


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

In front of the TV for the sheer fun of it; in meetings or at gatherings to deal with the constraints of having to sit still and pay attention. If we're on a long trip, I usually have a project with me in either the car or the airport/plane. I am, in general, both more alert and more patient when I have my hands busy and like the colors and patterns that I can see working up!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Any chance I get. I always take my knitting to my doctors appointment. Makes the wait less stressful and I feel like I'm using my time wisely.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Any chance I get. I always take my knitting to my doctors appointment. Makes the wait less stressful and I feel like I'm using my time wisely.


AND, as a bonus, your blood pressure will be less than if you'd just been sitting stewing!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

When the mood strikes. Usually in the afternoon/evening.. here lately I've been picking up the needles to keep from physically harming my 18 year old daughter!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> When the mood strikes. Usually in the afternoon/evening.. here lately I've been picking up the needles to keep from physically harming my 18 year old daughter!


Yes, there _are_ times when they make one wish they'd never grown much past the potty-training stage.

Happy coping!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, there _are_ times when they make one wish they'd never grown much past the potty-training stage.
> 
> Happy coping!


Thank you. Everyone assures me there is life for us both after teenagerhood.... I'm holding on to that with both hands


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Thank you. Everyone assures me there is life for us both after teenagerhood.... I'm holding on to that with both hands


*IF* you're lucky, they may become somewhat reasonable before age 30. From my limited experience - one girl age 40 and one boy age 42 - they may _never_ admit that you did anything good at all in raising them. According to _them_, they raised themselves with only hindrance from their parents!!! I believe that their attitude might have changed had they any children of their own, but both have said I'll never be a grandmother, thus removing any chance that they'll stretch and grow or ever appreciate our parenting at all.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

I knit mostly in the evenings, almost every Wed. night with my knitting friends, some Thurs. afternoons at my LYS, and *always* when traveling by car, train, or plane (in the US, many European countries don't permit knitting needles in carry-on bags, though I've sometimes managed to get through with small wooden needles.)


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Late at night after work.
Usually between 11 PM and 5-6 AM.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

We,,, I can't knit at work, so I definitely knit in the evenings, when everything else is done... and sometimes when I'm waiting for something - like waiting for my son's swimming practice to be over - but otherwise it would be a very rare occasion to be able to knit during the day for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> We,,, I can't knit at work, so I definitely knit in the evenings, when everything else is done... and sometimes when I'm waiting for something - like waiting for my son's swimming practice to be over - but otherwise it would be a very rare occasion to be able to knit during the day for me.


My first windfall of yarn came about because I was knitting while my kids were swimming. Another mother came over and asked if I would like some yarn ... for free. I said sure, and we drove to her house. The box of yarn she gave me was a box in which a full sized kitchen range had come!!! I spent many joyful weeks untangling the mass and sorting it out, and many more weeks knitting it up!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *IF* you're lucky, they may become somewhat reasonable before age 30. From my limited experience - one girl age 40 and one boy age 42 - they may _never_ admit that you did anything good at all in raising them. According to _them_, they raised themselves with only hindrance from their parents!!! I believe that their attitude might have changed had they any children of their own, but both have said I'll never be a grandmother, thus removing any chance that they'll stretch and grow or ever appreciate our parenting at all.


I'm sorry. I think I will call my mom tomorrow and thank her again for what she did for us - I am one of 7. But, if I have to wait for 12 more years for my own to grow a functional brain, I'd better reserve a padded room for myself after I talk to my mom.....


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

When ever i am in the mood to knit,now i am retired i can knit as much as i like.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I get all my chores done in the mornings if I can which leaves the afternoons free for me time. Doesn't always go to plan but that is the intention. Mind you I do not look for chores so I expect there are plenty of other chores I should be doing but hey I am retired (as much as any wife can be) so who cares.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I knit more in the winter, it's supposed to be Autumn and it's still 30 deg. so it's too hot to knit during the day.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

The only chance I get is Saturday or Sunday afternoons as we have to go out every day!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Being single, I do as I please whenever the mood moves me. It depends upon what I'm working on. Some days I read more and don't knit for several days.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

When I pick up my Tunisian/DEC hook. And when I'm awake.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Whenever, I get the time.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Whenever I'm sitting! Usually in the afternoon or evening, but sometimes in the early morning with that first cup of coffee.


----------



## Vermont Grammy (Jan 5, 2012)

First thing in the morning with my morning tea and TV news channel. Morning is my best time of the day. I'm alert and eager to work on a "project" . . . I wear out by the end of the day. I only knit during the day or evening if I'm trying to finish a project. Also, knitting is hard on my eyes if I stay with it for too long.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit at night after dinner, for as long as I can stay awake. I knit in meetings and I go to my sister's and knit there in the afternoon. Always carry knitting with me.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

On the bus, standing inlines, in the car if the hubby is driving, first thing in the morning, and last thing at night. So Pretty much anytime


----------



## uklady (May 12, 2014)

I well understand your feelings abouti morning knitting. After I retired it took me months to feel that there really isn't a right time for anything, sooo I knit whenever I want to. The chores will always be there. My husband is 92 and failing rapidly, kniting calms me as nothing else can. Care giving is not easy and knitting is my life line.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Me too!


ilmacheryl said:


> Whenever I can!


----------



## KimSackmann (Jan 24, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> I knit anytime, anywhere. I always have a project with me (hat or socks) that I can pull out of my bag, even if just for a few minutes while waiting in line, stuck in traffic, waiting to pick up kids from school, taking breaks from work, etc. I can't watch TV without knitting - it just doesn't feel right!


I was going to reply but after reading this post I thought "Hey, that's just what I was gonna say" so here's my answer too.. Anytime, anywhere and just can't watch TV without needles going 😉


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I love to knit in the morning but seldom have the time. I do knit every evening.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Whenever I can!


Ditto.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I get up early DH sleeps late so after coffee and checking this site I usually knit for a couple of hours. Then it is time to cook breakfast, clean up that mess, do laundry, or other chores. I read at night just before bed.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

That's me too!


katzeh said:


> Never in the morning, mostly afternoons and a little in the evening while watching TV.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whenever! I knit the most, though after I go on KP in the morning. I'm fortunate enough to be retired, so I can knit most anytime.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually knit a couple of rows of a mystery dishcloth in the a.m., and through out the day if I'm working on another project. Never in the evening too hard on the eyes.


----------



## carolholmes (Nov 15, 2012)

Whenever I can!


----------



## jgrim (Oct 8, 2013)

Always have my project right beside me when I sit down. Morning, evening . afternoon. Love picking the needles up.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

I am a crocheter but an obsessed one. LOL I do a row or two every time I sit down. I work all day during the week but after I get dressed in the morning I crochet a row or two until time to leave and in the evening in between chores, until bedtime and on the weekends as much as possible including in the car. It kinda drives my family crazy but as my doctor said when I told her the arthritis was making my thumbs very sore I have to do it while I can because she can only keep me going until 90 or so years at the most and I have enough patterns to last two life times. LOL


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Whenever I can!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

I knit mostly afternoon and evening if we are in, morning only if I need good light or something is intricate or needs finishing. Linda


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I knit mostly during the evening while watching TV. I also keep an easy project in the car so I can knit on long drives.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I have never knit in the morning--enjoy afternoon or evening best. During the winter, I knit a lot more due to the inclement weather. Daylight Savings will give me more opportunity to enjoy my reading--particularly enjoying a cup of coffee, too. But, will continue to knit as well--work on my chemo hats and baby hats--particularly when the TV programming is SO bad!!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I knit whenever I sit of course unless I am playing bridge (my other passion) and then too I have been known to knit. When I go out to play bridge, if I don't bring my knitting, people are asking me why I don't have my knitting with me. There is never not a good time to knit, and that is why I have multiple WIPs on the go. Have to have something to knit to fit the occasion


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Whenever I need to rest. With my advanced disease I wear out very quickly,so it's necessary to do chores first thing. However, I even get tired doing chores or taking a shower, so when I sit to rest I knit while I "charge up"! I know what you mean about knitting when you are tired, though. The more tired, the more mistakes I make.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I usually knit whenever I sit down to watch TV, and that's usually after supper is over. Sometimes I knit and watch the news. 
When we go out in the motorhome, I sometimes knit as we're traveling and can get a lot done that way. Then I usually knit in the evening, again watching, or should I say, listening, to the TV.


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

TV is my guilty pleasure but I can't stand to just sit there so that's always knitting time!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I kbit early in the morning, î Am usually up by 6,have My coffee and Read for about Am hour, then î knit . Dh gets up late, so î knit.. Then throughout the day, whenever î can (retired). Then in the evening, dh is a hockey fan, so on these nights he is downstairs and î watch My programs upstairs and knit.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I always knit when my chores/errands are done. I can't knit unless I am relaxed so I don't take my knitting out with me or on vacation...


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

I knit any spare moment I get! I very rarely will have a chunk of hours together to knit. I always have two projects on the go. One I leave at home and the other is portable so I take it with me during my day.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

On the bus to and from work, in the evening, whenever I feel like I'm caught up with everything - a fleeting moment...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm usually knitting on the commute to and from work---almost 2 hours to get things done.

Also, I sometimes wake up extremely early on a Saturday morning. Since I don't work weekends, I get up, make the coffee, and knit. Get a lot done, especially on the blankie that's too big to carry around any more.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Funny one should ask  Mostly Morning Noon & Night....and then some - LOL!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

bmac said:


> I knit mostly in the evening, while watching the news, etc. But, I quickly get tired and therefore I don't get much done. I would rather just get up in the morning and knit then, when I'm most alert and rested. But, it is so ingrained in me to get my "chores" done first that I can't knit/sew much during the day. What is your favorite knitting time?


After supper, while watching TV until bedtime. It is my "relaxing me time". I have other obligations during the day, and rarely find time to knit. Unless I'm stuck in a waiting room - then I'll make sure to have a knit or crochet project to work on.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

uklady said:


> ..........My husband is 92 and failing rapidly, kniting calms me as nothing else can. Care giving is not easy and knitting is my life line.


Thank goodness you have something you enjoy a lot doing and can maybe have some yourself time as care givers forget to take care of themselves and with a loved multiple that times three.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

I am a radio4 addict, so I knit for 15 minutes whilst listening to the 9.45am story, and for 15minutes whilst listening to the 10.45am story. If I am knitting lace or knitting with beads then I sit in my work room at other times of the morning when the natural light is best(listening to the radio, of course!!). If I travel by train or have a medical appointment then I take my knitting. I have a knitting group which meets at my house alternate Fridays and I join a knitting group each Saturday morning. Thursday afternoons our Gossip & Stitch group meets and I attend as often as I can. Evenings are kept for easy knitting where the patterns are not too intricate. :wink: :wink: It doesn't look as though I do anything but knit, does it? However, my husband and I are members of our local U3A, I love to cook all our meals, we regularly meet up with friends and visit local places of interest. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i knit during good morning america, the chew and any time i am sitting in front of the tv even if it isn't on. the only time i don't knit is in church, preacher says it would be rude and distracting because people would want to know what i am knitting


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Any time I feel like knitting. It might be for a few minutes or, a few hours at a time. Of course, I usually take it with me if I have an appoinment or think that I might have a free moment. I also try to knit for a while before I go to bed -- it's relaxing. I'm usually not in any rush to finish a project until the end is in sight.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

anytime I can because I can!!!
!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Whenever I can. If going by car anywhere other than grocery store, usually have a small project in car with me, so I can knit while "waiting" anywhere-passes the time. I AM ADDICTED - YES


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

BARBIE-s said:


> Whenever I can. If going by car anywhere other than grocery store, usually have a small project in car with me, so I can knit while "waiting" anywhere-passes the time. I AM ADDICTED - YES


The way I look at is there is a lot worse things we could be addicted to!


----------



## keldonth (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi. My first time on KP. I knit/crochet/sew/quilt/read whenever the mood hits me. The problem is when I start I have a problem stopping. So I tell myself I will only work on something for a limited time. Go do what needs to be done and return to my project again for a limited time. By the afternoon I have done all I think needs being done today and just relax with anything and for as long as I want. I do have a women's cave upstairs, so I can leave things as is till I get back to it. Don't do as much in good weather, golf takes priority


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome, keldonth! I think you'll find a lot of like minded friends here.

I'm taking a Craftsy class right now, taught by Clara Parkes, that was offered at a terrific discount! It's on destashing and organizing your stash. I think I needed that nudge to organize my yarn, and now I see that I'll be knitting much more frequently so that I can handle some of the beauties that I've stowed away.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

I knit while watching TV: Phillies all summer. Eagles games. Alaska the Last Frontier...etc. =)

Carol


----------



## STELLATRIGGER (Jan 30, 2014)

I knit mostly in the evening while watching TV. If I didn't knit while watching TV I tend to fall asleep.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

At spare minutes. Or long stretches of time while I'm listening to a book on disc. While I'm waiting in line or in a doctor's office. In the car while someone else is driving, or when I am stopped at a train track. Waiting for eggs to boil.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have a specific time to knit, but this I KNOW. When I am stressed and struggling to keep my cool (caring for a dementia spouse at home) I KNIT or do some form of simple handwork. It just calms me down.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I knit in waiting rooms, when watching T V and any other time I feel like it.


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

If I knit in the morning, my hands go to sleep, so I read the paper in the morning, work in the yard until the temp gets to 80 and then come in and straighten the house up and knit. In the winter I knit off and on all day and evening, especially getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Whenever I can. If going by car anywhere other than grocery store, usually have a small project in car with me, so I can knit while "waiting" anywhere-passes the time. I AM ADDICTED - YES


Remember to take something with you when you DO go to the grocery store. If your battery dies and you're waiting for rescue, you can get lots done. Been there.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

When I sit in my chair. My knitting is there.
I also keep a small project in the car. If I'm not driving I knit. If I have to wait for anything I knit.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

Unless I have orders to fill; I usually knit/crochet at night and make jewelry during the day and maybe squeeze in some housework somewhere in there.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

While I wait for the physical therapist today, I'll be working on a sock. Tonight, while watching T.V., it will be the ever
growing baby blanket. My hands need to be busy, I'm much like my grandmother.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I knit on Tuesdays at 2 different knitting groups, and then during the week, I knit different times of the day, and some days I dont knit at all, depends on my schedule.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

When my husband died, I never thought there might be benefits. But I guess the biggest benefit is that I'm able to do what I want any time I want to do it. So, I will now look on the bright side and be grateful that I'm free to knit any time and any where I want to. My glass is once again half full.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I usually knit while watching tv in the evenings. On weekends I knit some afternoons and evenings. I'm not a fast knitter and since I don't knit that many hours a week, it seems to take a really long time to get a big project made.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I'm sorry. I think I will call my mom tomorrow and thank her again for what she did for us - I am one of 7. But, if I have to wait for 12 more years for my own to grow a functional brain, I'd better reserve a padded room for myself after I talk to my mom.....


If it helps, there may be brief respites during these years when it seems brain development has begun. Enjoy those moments because I found there was much backsliding to be endured during the entire brain development phase!

I had a friend who espoused burying them at 10 and digging them back up at 18. Personally I think 18 is a bit too soon!


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

With a dull time job and teenagers, I knit whenever I can. Sometimes is just for a few minutes.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

bmac said:


> I knit mostly in the evening, while watching the news, etc. But, I quickly get tired and therefore I don't get much done. I would rather just get up in the morning and knit then, when I'm most alert and rested. But, it is so ingrained in me to get my "chores" done first that I can't knit/sew much during the day. What is your favorite knitting time?


I knit in the car, any time when not driving...or waiting in gas station while I am at the wheel...or stopped in heavy traffic.
I knit while sun bathing.
I knit while watching TV
I knit at doctor's office...also dentist office...even knit while waiting for Novocain to take effect in dental chair.
I knit at meetings. 
If I sit, I often knit.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I knit a little in the morning while DH-to be surfs Facebook, then on the bus to and from work (about 45 minutes each way), then at lunch time, and sometimes in the evening while watching television. I've gotten where I can't just sit and have my hands doing nothing. 

I often have a project handing for those waiting times ... airport, doctor's office, appointment (I'm always on time, but they aren't).

Pretty much whenever I can.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *IF* you're lucky, they may become somewhat reasonable before age 30. From my limited experience - one girl age 40 and one boy age 42 - they may _never_ admit that you did anything good at all in raising them. According to _them_, they raised themselves with only hindrance from their parents!!! I believe that their attitude might have changed had they any children of their own, but both have said I'll never be a grandmother, thus removing any chance that they'll stretch and grow or ever appreciate our parenting at all.


I got a couple who grew up before 25... and appreciate their parents. but it took psychiatric care for one and a stint of foster care for the other to realize the difference. the third one is too different from me to admit anything out loud


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

My main knitting time is at night after dinner while watching TV but I take knitting projects with me everywhere I go - always love getting in that little extra time


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 8 children and a total of 56 descendants including 2 great greats, so I never lack someone to knit something for.
but the best is when they call and ask for new slippers or hats, or order something for their friends, or the name they got in the office Christmas exchange. then you know they really appreciate what you do. I knit a lot of stocking hats in team colors and they have become quite popular. I love it


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Lisebug said:


> TV is my guilty pleasure but I can't stand to just sit there so that's always knitting time!


I would like to knit when the tele is on but hubby can't stand the clicking of the needles so I have to go upstairs and knit on my own.


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

Any time I can


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I enjoy knitting in the morning if I knit at night its a no thinker. I make less mistakes this way.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anytime I want to!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

"Chores?" I knit/crochet whenever I can. The "chores" usually have to wait. I run my errands in the morning so I can come home and knit/corchet later.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Always in the evenings. That is when I watch or listen to T.V. 
Marionp


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm usually too busy during the daylight hours to knit, so my knitting is usually while I'm logged in to work and waiting for calls and after I log out into the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I knit early in the am (well, 7:30 to 8:30) when I am waiting
for my thyroid tablet to take effect (I have to wait an hour
before drinking coffee or eating) and in the evening when
a good tv program is on. I also knit while traveling. That
is the time to accomplish a lot.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Magicnymph said:


> I knit mostly while he is at work, because once he is home he won't let me concentrate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I knit early in the morning while I wait for my husband to surface ! Then after breakfast I do some chores once they are finished if I have time I will do some before we have lunch then late afternoon /evening so really whenever I can


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

During the weeks that I'm working, I sleep during the day, knit late afternoons, early evenings, then go to work. During my time off, I get up early, read in the mornings, do housework and laundry during the afternoons and knit at night.


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

If I'm sitting,I'm knitting. I leave my project on the arm of my couch. When I sit down I start knitting. Even if I only have a few minutes.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Whenever I want to, life is too short not to do what I want, when I want.


----------



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

I knit in morning having coffee and in evening watching TV


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My first windfall of yarn came about because I was knitting while my kids were swimming. Another mother came over and asked if I would like some yarn ... for free. I said sure, and we drove to her house. The box of yarn she gave me was a box in which a full sized kitchen range had come!!! I spent many joyful weeks untangling the mass and sorting it out, and many more weeks knitting it up!


What a find!!!! She must have seen how very much you enjoy knitting


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Goodness, that is a beautiful piece....shawl, afghan??? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

It is a baby blanket


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

sharethefun said:


> Goodness, that is a beautiful piece....shawl, afghan??? :thumbup: :thumbup:


  :thumbup:


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Interesting times. Being alone now ... except for 14 cats and a dog I can knit whenever I want. Still I usually knit at night with TV for company. Then I do not feel guilty watching! I started knitting in earnest about 50 years ago when my 1st husband insisted that I watch football with him. I made an afghan a year during the season! Once gardening starts in a few weeks knitting will be on the back burner for the summer.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

valene said:


> mmmm when I sit I knit


As u can see below... this is myphilosophy .

While watching TV. .. riding in the car. .. when I'm not upright. Upright is caring for my sweet DH and our needs, so running a household does have its time constraints. But I also make time to sew and make jewelry.

Semi-retired...still doing some work w/ upholstery and my design business... busy, busy... but always enjoy my passion for knitting and crocheting.


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

I crochet when I feel like it. After working for 40 yrs raising 2 good kids giving time to my 3 & 6 yrs old grandkids and helping my 99 yr old mom and my husband at 70 I just do it. I have the average number of dust bunnies and a stash that beckons me. I do a lot of charity blankets so I figure the babies can't wait.


----------



## JoanAbrams (Jan 19, 2014)

My grandchildren play baseball, the girl softball and the boy tee-ball. Lot's of down time in baseball!!


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

mtnmama67 said:


> interesting comments!1 thanks for posting-to each of you!!Being single...makes for a totally different life....


Yes, being single (in my case a merry widow) does change one's habits. After being married twice and raising six kids, I now live alone and follow my own schedule and desires. If I'm up early I may do a couple of puzzles, then knit for a while, then I pop my small project in my purse when I head out for errands, in case some business isn't quite yet open or I have a wait time in an office. In the afternoon, I take about an hour or so to just knit and enjoy the peace and quiet. But after dinner, I'm pretty much done. Ready for some Netflix or PBS.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit for an hour almost every morning, I take knitting with me when I go out as I never know when I will be waiting for a client or stuck in a doctor's office. I knit at lunch on occasion but not every day. I knit in the evening after dinner. I typically get in 3-4 hours of knitting a day and some days even more!

Today I knit for an hour this morning, I had 20 minutes to knit at the doctor's office....I knit for about 20 minutes at lunch...so I am almost at 2 hours and I still have at least 2 hours of knitting to do tonight while The Voice is on....today will be a good knitting day! 

Tomorrow I have my knitting group from 5-8 pm, a doctors appointment in the afternoon so at least 4 hours tomorrow too!

Happy knitting


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anytime I can.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

My favorite time is anytime I can fit it in...in a car, watching TV, on a train, breaks at work


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

When I'm working at night to relax. When I'm off, any chance I get.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Always have something close by to knit on while waiting---at the doctor, in long line at the post office, stuck in traffic. Generally, if I'm sitting, I'm knitting. I knit or crochet every day for about 5 hours.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

double post


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I knit when I am a passenger in any transportation vehicle. So far this includes: cars, busses, trains, boats, and planes. I haven't tried it from the side car or back of a motorcycle, yet, but who knows what the future holds? I knit at Knit Club and at Prayer Shawl meetings, and I also have the occasional opportunity to sit and knit in front of the TV. I supporse it would happen more often, if I actually had a TV habit! 
I also take my knitting along to casual restaurants and medical appointments, so I can use my waiting time for something I really enjoy!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

MG said:


> If it helps, there may be brief respites during these years when it seems brain development has begun. Enjoy those moments because I found there was much backsliding to be endured during the entire brain development phase!
> 
> I had a friend who espoused burying them at 10 and digging them back up at 18. Personally I think 18 is a bit too soon!


I agree: probably should wait until about 26 and then give them a few years to set.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank the knit gods I had my knitting with me this morning at the doctor's office. He was 1 hour late! Got a couple of inches done on a prayer shawl.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Whenever I'm awake!!! :lol:


----------



## Krn2g (Aug 7, 2013)

Anytime,whenever possible,its 4am and I am completing a sweater


----------



## KPev (Mar 9, 2015)

I knit and crochet on the train. It's an hour each way to work for me.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

I do eldercare and knit or crochet when my clients rest after their care.


----------



## yak555 (Feb 24, 2015)

I crochet but it works the same. I prefer afternoon and
sometimes in the evening if I watch any TV. Like to keep my hands busy and let the TV entertain me.


----------



## Dociap (Jan 26, 2015)

Anytime I want!!!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

When I sit then I knit!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhoffer (Mar 6, 2011)

I get up early get my stuff done. Then when I get home from work is my time to knit and unwind.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Let's just say that when we became empty nesters, I turned spare room into my sitting room; we now call it my knitting room.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I honestly don't do that much knitting at all as I am usually too busy doing other things. 
I am not the avid knitter most of you are.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> I honestly don't do that much knitting at all as I am usually too busy doing other things.
> I am not the avid knitter most of you are.


I enjoy having a spot where I can leave potential and in- process projects out--and closing door behind me when done both hides mess and saves my needle guards and stitch markers from being gulped down by our dog


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

In the evenings after my day at work and dinner is finished, especially if there's a video to watch.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *IF* you're lucky, they may become somewhat reasonable before age 30. From my limited experience - one girl age 40 and one boy age 42 - they may _never_ admit that you did anything good at all in raising them. According to _them_, they raised themselves with only hindrance from their parents!!! I believe that their attitude might have changed had they any children of their own, but both have said I'll never be a grandmother, thus removing any chance that they'll stretch and grow or ever appreciate our parenting at all.


My mother used to say, "Children grow up in spite of all we can do to prevent it." Hubs and I are extremely fortunate that we got through our two's teenage-and-beyond years without permanent damage. They're 39 and 37 now, with kids of their own, and we're all great friends, and that includes their spouses. And, "The Curse" not withstanding, they did not have children just like them!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I knit at night during the week. On the weekends I knit in between chores all day and again at night.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I knit and crochet whenever I can. I always have a project with me when I have to wait for an appointment at the doctor or dentist office. If I have to wait for others, I have a project with me. Otherwise it feels like wasted time if I sit doing nothing. At least I am accomplishing something when I can work on a project. Easy patterns I can work on while watching TV in the evening. Right now the daughter of a good friend of mine is expecting a baby in June and I am making a few baby items to gift her with when the baby arrives. I love making baby things.


----------



## veratt (Jan 31, 2011)

Reply to cathy47, concerning, "When do you knit?" In your response to this question, you mention that you divide your knitting time with hand knitting and machine knitting.

I am interested in learning to knit with a knitting machine. I have no idea how to get started in learning this skill. Are you able to mention how you got started in this endevor? I am very eager to start somewhere. Please steer me in this direction please. I will be grateful for any information which you can offer to me. Thank you so very much.
Veratt


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

I knit whenever the urge strikes, mornings, noon, evenings, or nights. My favorite times are when I can sit outside on the front or back deck and enjoy the weather and watch my fur-babies play or rest beside me.


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great question. I like a good hour after I get up to devote to my knitting, esp. if I am on a project, which, I usually am. Then, I get my breakfast, do chores, etc. But, after dinner, while watching a movie, I grab my knitting and knit so I don't waste time...just watching a movie. I can do something productive WHILE watching a movie. Knitting is my perfect hobby while doing a brain-dead activity. lol. Like watching NFL football! That way I don't waste my time...or I can play my guitar. But, knitting always puts a smile on my family's face...what can I say? Morning or night, it's all good.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

MG said:


> If it helps, there may be brief respites during these years when it seems brain development has begun. Enjoy those moments because I found there was much backsliding to be endured during the entire brain development phase!
> 
> I had a friend who espoused burying them at 10 and digging them back up at 18. Personally I think 18 is a bit too soon!


 So I should hold off on the padded room, and pulling my hair out?



Mercygirl76 said:


> I agree: probably should wait until about 26 and then give them a few years to set.


 Sounds like a good plan.



Magicnymph said:


> I got a couple who grew up before 25... and appreciate their parents. but it took psychiatric care for one and a stint of foster care for the other to realize the difference. the third one is too different from me to admit anything out loud


 I hope you have a good relationship with them now.



Isabel said:


> My mother used to say, "Children grow up in spite of all we can do to prevent it." Hubs and I are extremely fortunate that we got through our two's teenage-and-beyond years without permanent damage. They're 39 and 37 now, with kids of their own, and we're all great friends, and that includes their spouses. And, "The Curse" not withstanding, they did not have children just like them!


 My mom 'blessed' us each with children 10 times worse.. hopefully DD got the lion's share and her little brother (13) will be easier. I have 'blessed' my daughter many times with triplet girls, each 10 times worse.

I have a friend who says adulthood shouldn't start at a certain age, but rather when they can pass a common sense test.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I have a friend who says adulthood shouldn't start at a certain age, but rather when they can pass a common sense test.


Yes have a very good relationship with my children. But by this standard here at least one shouldn't be listed as an adult. Then again I am still convinced that divorce removes sanity for at least two years. And though he works diligently, he doesn't want to believe he is no longer a teen.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

I can only knit sometimes when my hands/arms are not hurting too much because of fibromyalgia... so it is very irregular.

Sometimes I knit when the hands are ok but it depends on how the rest of the body cooperates: brain fog, pain in back, shoulders, neck can also stop my knitting.

But hey, I enjoy it when I can!


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

My house is somewhat clean. Not as clean as it use to be. I have seen many very clean HOUSES. I have a HOME. I have a sign in my kitchen----A CLEAN HOUSE IS THE SIGN OF A WASTED LIFE. So, I knit when I feel like it. Like someone wrote, the chores can always wait until tomorrow. I feel, if someone comes to see me, if they are a true friend, they will not be checking out your house cleaning.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

barbiejc said:


> I knit in morning having coffee and in evening watching TV


With kids and school runs, and afternoon nursery, I. Do this too. Just not whilst watching TV, when kids are in bed and asleep I do some before I sleep.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> ... I have a friend who says adulthood shouldn't start at a certain age, but rather when they can *pass a common sense test*.


If that were the criteria for such things as getting a driver's permit, getting married, getting a bank loan, or voting ... damned few would.

Said Frank Lloyd Wright: "There is nothing more uncommon than common sense."

Just found a pageful of such: http://www.livinglifefully.com/commonsense.htm


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

riggy said:


> I would like to knit when the tele is on but hubby can't stand the clicking of the needles so I have to go upstairs and knit on my own.


Take up crochet and join him? 
Bosses can be so unreasonable! The night shift was ordered to hang around on overtime doing nothing from 7 AM to 9AM and then attend a full morning-long meeting. In preparation, I began a totally brainless afghan stitch blanket; I was afraid that the occasional clicking of my knitting needles might intrude. While my co-workers were nodding off, I was able to keep my brain awake and actually make pertinent comments during the meeting, _because_ my fingers were working yarn. Dumb boss agreed with me but said I shouldn't do it again. I didn't have to; I took the retirement package that was offered shortly thereafter.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Take up crochet and join him?
> Bosses can be so unreasonable! The night shift was ordered to hang around on overtime doing nothing from 7 AM to 9AM and then attend a full morning-long meeting. In preparation, I began a totally brainless afghan stitch blanket; I was afraid that the occasional clicking of my knitting needles might intrude. While my co-workers were nodding off, I was able to keep my brain awake and actually make pertinent comments during the meeting, _because_ my fingers were working yarn. Dumb boss agreed with me but said I shouldn't do it again. I didn't have to; I took the retirement package that was offered shortly thereafter.


Great choice!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

I just spent a lovely hour or so knitting on the beach!
Talk about serenity!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bridgeknitter said:


> I just spent a lovely hour or so knitting on the beach!
> Talk about serenity!!!!


If the water were at a swimmable temperature, I'd be in it, not on the beach.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Bridgeknitter said:


> I just spent a lovely hour or so knitting on the beach!
> Talk about serenity!!!!


Sounds like a perfect day to me!!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I too like to knit anywhere I can, whenever I can. I knit my more complex shawls at home and more simple ones when I'm out.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If that were the criteria for such things as getting a driver's permit, getting married, getting a bank loan, or voting ... damned few would.
> 
> Said Frank Lloyd Wright: "There is nothing more uncommon than common sense."
> 
> Just found a pageful of such: http://www.livinglifefully.com/commonsense.htm


You're right, of course. But it is so tempting to agree when you see kids that are so smart otherwise, do things that are unbearably stupid.
Or, as one of my cousins says, Ms. Common Sense is not related to Mr. Intelligence.

Thanks for the link, by the way.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Mainly in the afternoon and evening. My mornings are reserved for household chores and water exercise at my local "Y".


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Viwstitcher said:


> I too like to knit anywhere I can, whenever I can. I knit my more complex shawls at home and more simple ones when I'm out.


I love the shawl in your avatar! Beautiful!


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

Am widowed now, sleep in a bit and start in the morning after breakfast after all the cats are fed and run any errands, then do some housework and back to knitting till early evening when I have to feed the animals again. Knit while watching TV, eat dinner and usualy knit until 10:00 or 11:00, quit for the night and get on the computer.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow! Sounds like our home. I am disabled from a car/ semi accident about 10 yrs ago. My husband works and doe's a lot of the house work. We are raising our 16 yr old grandaughter. Boy they can be lazy!! I knit also it helps! Cynthia


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

Whenever I get the time to do so.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Waiting for food in restaurant. Do you think it would be rude to knit small item while waiting?


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Bridgeknitter said:


> Waiting for food in restaurant. Do you think it would be rude to knit small item while waiting?


I often do. Both servers and other customers often comment favorably.


----------



## Susanne59864 (Jan 6, 2014)

My favorite time to knit is when I want time to pass quickly. Especially the airport!


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

My rule is to always take a good book to medical/dental appointments. Then there's little or no wait.
And if I forget my book. . .


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I knit everywhere I go except church.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I tend to be like this at weekends I have to get all my chores done before I sit down I just cant help it Knitting is usually done in the evening
At the moment I am still working full time so my "me" time is precious but I will be retiring at the end of May and I really cant wait ! I have always worked even when I had my son and daughter I did homework type jobs like making Christmas Crackers and putting mailing leaflets in envelopes ect. Then as they got older I did various cleaning jobs and fruit picking so it will be wonderful to not have to get up at 5.20am and wait for a bus at 7am in all weathers !


bmac said:


> I knit mostly in the evening, while watching the news, etc. But, I quickly get tired and therefore I don't get much done. I would rather just get up in the morning and knit then, when I'm most alert and rested. But, it is so ingrained in me to get my "chores" done first that I can't knit/sew much during the day. What is your favorite knitting time?


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Persian Cat said:


> I tend to be like this at weekends I have to get all my chores done before I sit down I just cant help it Knitting is usually done in the evening
> At the moment I am still working full time so my "me" time is precious but I will be retiring at the end of May and I really cant wait ! I have always worked even when I had my son and daughter I did homework type jobs like making Christmas Crackers and putting mailing leaflets in envelopes ect. Then as they got older I did various cleaning jobs and fruit picking so it will be wonderful to not have to get up at 5.20am and wait for a bus at 7am in all weathers !


You will LOVE, LOVE, LOVE retirement!!!


----------



## kawalden (Mar 1, 2014)

This is a great question! I am still working, and it seems I knit mostly on weekends because despite my intentions I can't seem find time in the week. I need to try while watching tv at night but I am usually more interested in a glass of wine by then! I usually like a cup of coffee on sat/sun am, and if no pressing chores (and for me cleaning DOES count as I feel bad when things are disorderly) then I enjoy knitting and Netflicks in my office which is my craft room on weekends.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I had not knit for over 30 years. After I retired, I picked it up. I knit a lot for charity. I have to admit I am slightly obsessed with it. There are soooo many places in Massachusetts that really are in need. I just make the basic hat with either two strands or one, depending on the time of year. I have made well over 1000 hats. I was busy making (wanting to do 30) for a shelter in Brockton. Then my daughter mentioned another place. I also do scarves and lapghans. Just started a Crochet course at the local high school. I am hoping I can crochet faster, especially with the lapghans. We'll see. It is so rewarding.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Usually in the evening while the tv is going


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I knit at home after dinner. Sometime I will in the morning, just for 15 minutes. I do take a project when we travel or for car rides more than hour. Also at MILs. Her channel surfing and loud volume get on my nerves. I never do lines. I don't knit at meetings, either. I find it rude. I am leaving my knitting at home more and more and bringing my camera. I love to knit, but, I am careful how it looks to others. If friends come to my house and have their cell out the whole time jacking around on Facebook, then I will knit. Apparently they weren't really into visiting. As much as I like to knit I refuse to be obsessive about anything. It gets done when it gets done.


----------



## Anne Patton (Mar 5, 2013)

I am a night person so, therefore, sleep late. Most of my knitting is late afternoon or night. I go to bed around 1:00 A.M.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bombshellknits said:


> If friends come to my house and have their cell out the whole time jacking around on Facebook, then I will knit. Apparently they weren't really into visiting. As much as I like to knit I refuse to be obsessive about anything. It gets done when it gets done.


I'm with you! I wonder why people at the same table in a restaurant are on their cell phones. Why do they even bother being "together"? Knitting alone is company ... even though my cats would rather I pet them!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I knit whenever I can.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I get most of my knitting done when I take my daughter to her Doctor's appointments. I stay in the car and wait for her and do most of my knitting then as my days and nights are constantly busy doing other things. You would be surprised how much knitting can be done while "waiting".


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit in the morning during my commute to work unless I'm too sleepy.
Sometimes, if I haven't had to type most of the day, I knit during the commute home.
I've had CTS surgery on both hands and try to use common sense in my hand use.


----------



## IrisC23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

